# LOTR Exhibition: Sarah's review



## Sarah (Sep 20, 2004)

Complete and Total awesomeness!

I loved it.

I live in the boston area, so I got to get in (today only) for a grand total of $5! They had awesome props and costumes from the movie! There was a part where we could sit in gandalf's cart and be hobbit size or wizard size. I got a pic of me in both, and i will post it later. There was also motion capture where for 3 mins you could do motion capture against a green screen being an elf, a gondorian soldier or an uruk hai (i got angry cuz the lady running it kept calling the uruk an orc.) There was a height chart where if you stood in one spot the camera would tell you what race you are. I did it twice and once it said I was an orc, the 2nd time said i was either an orc or a dwarf. at each costume they had segments from the EE Dvd documentary playing from each actor's POV. I had a blast and spent WAY too much money in the gift shoppe than I should have. I bought LOTR checkers, a book of ME maps, and a sweatshirt w/ the one ring inscription on it. I plan to go back again, soon. Hopefully the day that Sean Astin will be there (more on that plan as it develops).

It was awesome!



P.S. Coming in OCT 2005: STAR WARS: the Exhibition!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 21, 2004)

update: pictures scanned. In the top one I'm hobbit size, and in the bottom one i'm wizard size.


----------

